# Raleigh Supercourse



## Travis Morud (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying one. Are they as big a bang for the buck as they seem? The one I'm looking at has 105/Tiagra components. Let me know what you think of their quality please.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Travis Morud said:


> I'm thinking of buying one. Are they as big a bang for the buck as they seem? The one I'm looking at has 105/Tiagra components. Let me know what you think of their quality please.


I'm not unbiased, since I work for Raleigh.

But I can tell you, yeah, it's a valuebike that most manufact's don't make, though of course the internet-sellers will always be able to crunch the numbers tighter than a real bike shop.

Basically, the Supercourse is built for someone who may, or may not, get seriously into racing and stuff. It's got the EXACT same frame as the top-end race bikes, and a pretty nice fork, and saves the money on the Tiagra shifters.

Some people don't like that, since that means it's a 9-speed bike, not a 10-speed. 

I've ridden those frames lots of times, I really like 'em. The frame itself is actually really light, our "team build" with it is at the UCI weight minimum, but, of course, that's with stuff like SRAM Red, which costs a lot of money.


----------



## Travis Morud (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I've been doing a lot of reading on different websites and visited around six or seven bike shops in Iowa. I found this brand new 2007 Supercourse for $900.00 at a bike shop in Northern Iowa. It seems like such a good deal that I was wondering why so cheap, other than it is an '07'. This bike shop is a Raleigh dealer, and very knowledgable. I used to go there when in high school years ago. I'm getting back into cycling. I want to get a good entry level road bike that I can put better parts on as needed in the years to come without feeling like I should be buying a better frame.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You can go crazy deciding on the "right" bike... as long as it fits and the bike speaks to you, go for it...

Pick the one that will sit in your garage and say "ride me" when you look at it.....

nothing wrong with an emotional decision


----------



## lostcause89 (Sep 13, 2008)

Argentius said:


> I'm not unbiased, since I work for Raleigh.
> 
> Work for raleigh ...
> I purchased a raleigh sport not to long ago :mad2:
> ...


----------

